# kittens 11days old



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Babies are 11days old now!!
All eyes are open and curly wurly can hear me now lol 

They are Def all Seals, I Think we have all mitts to, Jellybean may possible be a bi colour, or have a blaze but still a little early to tell 

Weights today:
JellyBean: 234
Toffee Swirl: 262
Curly Wurly: 303

Check out the vid taken last night, you wont recognise the babies, sooo cute!!

click the Link 

YouTube - cutest kittens tummy tickles

A flash is not used in taking pics of the kittens as we need to protect their newly open eyes 

Please Welcome:

JellyBean:

























Toffee Swirl:

























Curly Wurly:

























*****
more piccis from last night:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Please can you tell me where you live, I would like to 'borrow' a kitten for ermmmmmm....20 odd years??? :lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah they are stunning:thumbup: where has that 11 days gone


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Please can you tell me where you live, I would like to 'borrow' a kitten for ermmmmmm....20 odd years??? :lol:


lol im in essex...not that far from you  :thumbup:



archiebaby said:


> ah they are stunning:thumbup: where has that 11 days gone


I know!! I really thought it was 9 days but I added it up & its 11!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

11 days  Gosh I could have sworn she only had them a couple of days ago! Doesn't time fly and aren't they the cutest little things :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol im in essex...not that far from you  :thumbup:


On my way!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> 11 days  Gosh I could have sworn she only had them a couple of days ago! Doesn't time fly and aren't they the cutest little things :001_wub::001_wub:


I know!! Im still thinking they were born last night lol! 



celicababe1986 said:


> On my way!!


lol ok!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :thumbup:


thanks
!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Can I have this one:









You know I love your kittens. If you send me one I will love you forever and ever.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Can I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks! that one has a home...maybe net time!


----------



## MILLIEMOO (Jan 31, 2011)

I am all weak at the knees! they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bagsy this one: :lol:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhh I love them! Too adorable tb!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MILLIEMOO said:


> I am all weak at the knees! they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bagsy this one: :lol:


lol I think thats Curly wurly lol!  His been bagsyed lol sorry  next time!!   :lol:



Chez87 said:


> Ohhh I love them! Too adorable tb!!


thanks!!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

They are gorgeous hun, so fluffy, love the video,looks like there enjoying the belly rubs :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> They are gorgeous hun, so fluffy, love the video,looks like there enjoying the belly rubs :001_wub:


tummy tickles lol  lol they are so soft cant help myself lol !


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh my god, I'm totally and utterly head over heels TB :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissBethM said:


> Oh my god, I'm totally and utterly head over heels TB :001_wub:


lol thanks! they do that effect on people!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you can see how big they are getting judging by your hand, 11 days? that went quick


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

look at their little pink paws :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> you can see how big they are getting judging by your hand, 11 days? that went quick


14days tommorow monday!!  little sausages!! I know I couldnt do another hand pose...they dont fit!! :lol:



Eroswoof said:


> look at their little pink paws :001_wub:
> 
> Em
> xx


I know! so cute they chew them to lol!!


----------

